# smartie2000 orchid collection around the house



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is all my orchids all around the house, that don't include my noids. Very bad shopping and wanting to try some of everything is why it is such an exhausted list. I think I need to reduce my collection size a little (not everything is BS. I have lots of seedlings to NBS. looking forward to lots of first bloom paphs and phrags soon)

*Cymbidiums:*
Cym Maureen Carter ‘Dafon’(大凤)
_Cym. ensifolium _v. Tie Gu Su Xin (铁骨素心 – Iron Bone Plain Flower)
_Cym. ensifolium _银边素心兰 – White Edge Plain Flower
_Cym. ensifolium _‘Rainbow’ (Cai Hong 彩虹)

*Cattleya Alliance:*
_Cattleya rex_
_Cattleya quadricolor_
_Laelia briegeri_
_Sophronitella violacea_
Blc. Chunyeah 
Bc Maikai ‘Mayumi’ AM/AOS
Blc. Goldenzelle ‘Passion’ HCC/AOS 
Blc. Wanda’s Fire
Lc. Canhamiana ‘Azure Skies’ AM/AOS
Lc. Loog Tone ‘Kultana Yellow’
Lc. Irene Song ‘Montclair’ HCC/AOS
Otaara Hwa Yuan Bay 'West Beauty'
Pot. Haw Yuan Glory 'GF'
Slc. Rajah's Ruby x Lc. Mini Purple
Slc. Barefoot Mailman 'Laina'
Slc. Chian-Tzy Regalia 'Stunner'
Sc. Crystelle Smith ‘BK Orchids’
Blc. Keowee 'Newberry' HCC/AOS 
C. Fort Motte 'Leopard'
Lc. Longriver Compton 'Golden Star' FCC/AOS 
Blc. Dora Louise Capen 'Lea' HCC/AOS 
Pot. Makaha Enchantress 'Wine Bright' 
Blc. Pokai Tangerine x Chocolate Sun
Blc. Wanda’s Fire x Pot. Free Spirit
Blc. Varut Roongkamol x C. Netrasiri Beauty

*Cypripediums:*
_Cyp. reginae_
_Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens_ #1
Cyp Alaskanum
_Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens_ #2

*Dendrobiums:*
_Den. moniliforme_ ‘Tosa Fukurin’ (土佐覆輪)
_Den. loddigesii_
_Den. kingianum_ (variegated)
Den. Nalene Bui (Ise ‘Yayoi’ x Princess ‘Asai’)
Den. Akazukin ‘Chan’
Den. Thongchai Gold
Den. Doreen ‘Alfresh’
Den. Star Sapphire

*Oncidium Alliance:*
Onc. Sharry Baby
Miltonia regnellii ‘alba’
Psychopsis Mariposa ‘Green Valley’
Psychopsis papilio var. aurea
Milt. Pearl Ono 'Iliwai' AM/AOS
Wils. Tiger Brew 'Pacific Holiday'
Vuyl. Chuck Perry 'Pacific Twilight' HCC/AOS 
Bllra. Diane Dunn 'Newberry'
Tolumnia Sniffen
Tolumnia Popoki ‘Mitzi’ AM/AOS
Tolumnia Irene Gleason ‘Golden Sunset’

*Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph charlesworthii_
_Paph insigne_
_Paph micranthum_ (#1) (硬叶兜兰)
_Paph rothschildianum_ (‘R01’ x ‘R06’)
_Paph haynaldianum_ (‘Jeannie’ x ‘Jackie’ AM/AOS)
_Paph helenae_ (‘Ching Hua #4’ x ‘Ching Hua #5’)
_Paph fairrieanum_ (‘Supernymph’ x ‘Excel’)
_Paph victoria-regina v. kalinae_ (‘BLF’ x self)
_Paph henryanum_
_Paph spicerianum_
_Paph venustum _(‘Pittsford’ x ‘Norma’)
_Paph niveum_ x sib (‘Full Moon’ x ‘Jumbo Snow Ball’)
_Paph lowii _x sib (‘New Horizon’ x Mem. Agnes Helbing’ AM/AOS)
_Paph malipoense_
_Paph hangianum_
_Paph armeniacum_ (#1) 
_Paph druyii _(‘Orchid Loft’ x ‘Doc’)
_Paph sukhakulii_
_Paph concolor var longipetalum_
Paph armeniacum (#2)
_Paph godefroyae
Paph hirsutissimum
Paph parishii
Paph philippinense_ (dwarf; laevigatum? palawanense?)
_Paph jackii_
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph Pinocchio #1
Paph primulinum var. flavum x Elfstone ‘Magic Touch’
Paph Druid Spring (druyi ‘Pittsford’ x primulinum var. flavum)
Paph. Hung Sheng Knight (moquettianum x hangianum)
Paph Wössner Vietnam Wings (moquetteanum x vietnamense)
Paph chamberlainianum x vietnamense
Paph Magic Lantern
Paph Vanda M. Pearman (delenatii x bellatum ‘alba’)
Paph Delphi
Paph Maudiae ‘Los Osos’ AM/AOS x Red Pepper #1
Paph Maudiae ‘Los Osos’ AM/AOS x Red Pepper #2
Paph Hsinying Rubyweb (Ruby Leopard x Hsinying Web)
Paph Hsinying Dragon
Paph (Magic x Macabre) x Mod Maude
Paph Hsinying Silvercharm
Paph (Raven Holdenii) x (Raven x Ruti))
Paph ((Virgina Moffett x Osiris) x Joanne’s Wine) x Magic Water
Paph Shadow Glow (Varina Vaughn ‘Fire Engine’ x Winston Churchill ‘Redoubtable’)
Paph Mukoyama Green (Midori x Lemon Tree)
Paph Caraibe ‘Mad Max’ x insigne ‘Sanderae’
Paph Deperle
Paph Maelstrom (Armeni White x jackii)
Paph Harrisianum
Paph Pedro's Moon (Pinocchio album ‘Sand Hill’ x armeniacum ‘Goldfinger’)
Paph Wossner Butterfly (malipoense x vietnamense)
Paph. Alexej (rothschildianum x hangianum)
Paph Kenneth Marple (laevigatum x fairrieanum)
Paph Ma Belle (malipoense x bellatulum)
Paph Judge Philip
Paph Oberhausens Diament x philippinense v. album
Paph (Junior World x Lippetor) x (Winston Churchill ‘Indomitable’ x British Bull Dog)
Paph Lippewunder x Lippewunder
Paph Unsuzki x godfroyae ‘White Queen’ #1
Paph Unsuzki x godfroyae ‘White Queen’ #2
Paph Unsuzki x godfroyae ‘White Queen’ #3
Paph (Pulsar x Cyberspace) x charlesworthii
Paph Clair de Lune x philippinense
Paph Geisha Doll ‘Erin’ HCC/AOS x fairrieanum album ‘Zephyrus Mint’
Paph (Junior World x Lippetor) x (Burlesque x Extra)
Paph (Pulsar x Red Pepper) x Shin-Yi Heart (compot of 3)
Paph Pinocchio (#2)
Paph Minnie May x Maudiae 'Clair de Lune'
Paph In-Charm Handel (delanatii x hangianum)
Paph Tree of Beauty x henryanum
Paph Hatsue Otsuka x rothchildianum #1
Paph Hatsue Otsuka x rothchildianum #2
Paph Lady Isabel x Edward of York
Paph Shun-Fa Golden 
Paph Michael Tibbs 
Paph.Beaute ‘71’ x Pacific Ocean
Paph Coos 'romance' x insigne var. Sanderae
Paph Ho Chi Minh
Paph Magic Lantern #2

*Phalaenopsis:*
_Phal schilleriana var. purpurea
Phal pulchra
Phal fasciata
Phal bellina
Phal amboinensis
Phal lueddemanniana
Phal amabilis_
Phal Princess Kaiulani (violacea x amboinensis)
Phal Laurel Lea Baldan ‘Lava Glow’ (Phal Buddha's Treasure x Doritis pulcherrima)
Phal Brother Buddha ‘KHS #3’ x Brother Flare ‘B#2’
Phal Ho’s Lovely Stripes
Phal Rio’s Golden Ho x Cassandra
Phal Yu Pin Pearl
Phal Sweet Melody 'Sato' SM/ JOGA x Abendrot 'Ponkan's Fantastic' AM/AOS
Phal Ching Her Prince (Ever-spring King x Golden Sun)
Phal Haur Jin Star (Golden Peoker x Doudii Golden Princess)
Phal Little Emperor x Dtps. Autumn Sun
Phal Da-chien Spider Beauty
Phal Haur Jin Princess
Phal Brother Golden Wish (peloric)
Phal Queen Beer
Phal Jiuhbao Red Rose x Taisuco Carmine
Phal Bedford Jezebel ‘Bedford Cutie’ x Brother Spotter ‘Bedford Black Curry’ (x 27 plants)

*Phragmipedium:*
_Phrag pearcei_ 
_Phrag schlimii_ (‘Allan’s Red’ x ‘Nad’)
_Phrag wallisii_
_Phrag longifolium_ ‘Carpella’
_Phrag kovachii _(‘Laura’ x ‘Ana’)
_Phrag besseae_ x sib (‘Echo’ x ‘Doug Pulley’)
_Phrag besseae_ #2
_Phrag popowii_
_Phrag besseae var. flava_ 'Fren's Sunshine'
_Phrag besseae var. flava_ (#2)
Phrag Tall Tails ‘Tail-full’ x Memoria Dick Clements ‘Cardinal’
Phrag Mount Fallu
Phrag Calurum
Phrag Randy Macdonald
Phrag Ecua-bess (using besseae ‘Fire Engine’)
Phrag Waunakee Sunset
Phrag Alfredo Manrique (kovachii x Walter Schomburg)
Phrag Allison Strohm (kovachii x Living Fire(4N))
Phrag Jason Fischer (Chuck Acker CA221)
Phrag Inca Gold
Phrag Eric Young (using hincksianum)
Phrag Bouley Bay (E.Young "Mt Millais AM/RHS (4n) x Grande "Gigantea" (4n))
Phrag Giganteum
Phrag Jimi Hedrix (flava)
Phrag Michel Tremblay
Phrag Serge Harvey
Phrag Cardinale "Killworth" x Barbara Le Ann
Phrag Jerry Dean Fischer x warcewiczianum
Phrag Raymonde Faust
Phrag Inti's Tears
Phrag Autumn Fire 3N (CA187 – Eric Young ‘Rocket Fire’ 4N x Barbara LeAnn)
_Mexipedium xerophyticum_

Miscellaneous:
_Bletilla striata_ (variegated albostriata) (紫蘭 or 白芨)
Bletilla Yokohama (striata x formosana)
_Lycaste aromatica
Masdevallia infracta_
Masdevallia Razzle Dazzle ‘Twinkle’ AM/AOS (triangularis x datura)
Masdevallia Redshine (Falcon Sunrise x Marguerite)
_Maxillaria tenuifolia_
_Neofinetia falcata_ 
_Neofinetia falcata_ 'Shutennou' (朱天王)
Neostylis Lou Sneary (Neofenitia falcata x Rhynchostylis coelestis)
Paraphalaenopsis serpentilingua x Vascostylis Tham Yuen Hae
Pleione Orinoco (P.Tongariro x P.Eiger)
Promenaea Crawshayana x (Norman Gaunt x guttata)
_Sedirea japonica_
Zygopetalum Freestyle x Zygoneria Adelaide Medows


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2009)

dang... 
nice list.


----------



## P-chan (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice...:drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

These are all in your house? Not GH?
Very nice!!! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a big collection.!!

How do you get those Chinese characters in type?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2009)

very very nice collection!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been using a halide lamp with light mover and every windowsill but it is cluttered and can only get worse when the plants get huge. I'll know what I can grow well by then! I do have a second unused lamp but I should avoid setting it up...
I have a feeling Phrags are becoming my niche


Rick said:


> How do you get those Chinese characters in type?



I got someone to do it for me, or found them online. I thought they might be useful, though I can't read them.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Huge list!!!! I would love to have even the half!!!!  WOW!!! Can you show some pictures of the growing areas??? TY, anyway!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

My basement area.
Basically it is enclosed in plastic and then a layer of mylar. One wall is cement. The digital ballast is outside of the growing area and the lamp is hanging from the roof with a mover. I have a lot of ropes hanging where flourescent tubes were, they aren't all electrical cords!









Light mover and fan




This fogger has operated for years and hasn't failed yet. It doesn't smell humid during the day but at night it really smells humid even though the fogger is off. My hydrometer broke so I don't know the RH, but it shouldn't be overly high or my house would get mold!




Some grown up seedlings. They need repotting.




New seedlings in expanded clay. I'm trying the stuff out. Jackii loves it (second row left), and my pedro's moon that was once dying is healthy again (white cup). I lost some roots on my brachy seedings (top row) in sphag but they are coming along here in clay. My Ho chi Minh died, but it was a very slow one to begin with, probably bad genetics. Something tells me they need more magnesium?




My photos remind me of NYEric except it isn't in the living room, lol


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW!!! Nice growing area!!! I was thinking of purchasing one ultrasonic fogger too but I thought it was not adequate for the orchid growing!!! Is it making any noise??? TY


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, no significant noise. I got mine on eBay for $20. Its supposed to operate for max 8 hours a day but I go much longer.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Superb!!! You have no idea how you help me with your tip!!!!! 

But then again if I beat the humidity border then I theoritically can grow more species!!!! Is that good???:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Elena (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, nice collection Fren! How on earth do you stay on top of watering 

I cut down to approx 70 plants. Any more and I struggle to do them justice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2009)

Very impressive, both the plants and the growing space.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice list and nice set up! Your plants look happy


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great list and nice growing area! I am planning on expanding my area into the basement too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

:rollhappy: I was thinking the same thing except I have some spaces left between a few of the plants!! Your list shows *exactly* the difference between the USA and Canada! Both in temp range and vendors. Thanx for sharing. 



smartie2000 said:


> My photos remind me of NYEric except it isn't in the living room, lol


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that's a great list of Phrags!! Very nice collection!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool set ups you've got there; and what an orchid list! Holy cow. :drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

I just did some cleaning and sprayed all my plants. I am determined all mealies will be gone this time:evil: most of them die, but they keep coming back in small numbers on my favourite plants (why don't they go for the less favoured plants? like dendrobiums) They seem to like just parvi and maudiae types and not anything else.
I did kill all the scale on my windowsill phals with Merit

These are in in sheath/spike/bud growing in there:
Cattleya rex
Paph Maudiae ‘Los Osos’ AM/AOS x Red Pepper #1
Paph Lippewunder x Lippewunder
Paph Caraibe ‘Mad Max’ x insigne ‘Sanderae’
Pleione Orinoco (P.Tongariro x P.Eiger)
Phrag Ecua-bess
Phrag Serge Harvey
Phal Brother Golden Wish (peloric)
Phal large white noid.

I think Phrag Serge Harvey is in sheath but the growth seems to be too small for that, I'll know for sure soon though. This will be my first Pleione blooming. I've had it for so long, but what I did differently this year was not move it to my cool storage room for a rest. I left it where it was. Maybe my storage room is too dry and they blast?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, please don't forget to post pics of the rex catt!!! Jean


----------



## snow (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, what an amazing collection.
i,m envious


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2009)

I added a Phal Maki Watanabe x _amabilis_





The plant is so small, but the blooms big! I think when it gets large, the bloom count will be good.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2009)

pretty flowers and strong pict!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Mar 6, 2009)

Lots and lots of well grown plants. Well done!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

THe new Phal has a nice, soft blush.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2009)

This cross must be all over the place. We had two in our display last weekend.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Phal, and really great photo of it. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2009)

wow, quite an involved collection and growing area!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> wow, please don't forget to post pics of the rex catt!!! Jean



Sorry I lied. Cattleya rex is putting out new growth, but I rather it grow stronger right now. It is cattleya quadricolor that is in bud. The buds are opening and I will post a photo soon. I got mixed up.

I have to decide which plants to reduce, so I can add newer plants. My list will be changing. It would be easy just to give up my dendrobiums since they don't bloom, but I want to try one more year...tough decisions I want to keep them all

(crap I have the hick-ups!)


----------

